# Single engine boats and offshore fishing



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, there is quite a bit of debate out there in reference to single engine boats doing trips to the rigs and such. What gives? I grew up fishing a 24 Topaz with a single 350 inboard gas motor, and we billfished all over the place. We did run out of gas once on the way in, our fault, but that's as much as I can remember happening. We had a loran c, compass, and VHF radio. We fished this way for years and were very safe and successful. 

I have fished twin engine boats and have had mishaps on them. Blew a 16V92 on a 63' Ocean SF waaaaaaay SSW out of South Pass, had the oil drain to nothing on brand new twin 225 yammi 2-strokes, because of a mistake made by a mechanic, and such.

My point is, boats are boats, period. Knowing your boat, knowing your ability, and most importantly, filing a float plan, are key elements to being safe on the water. Find out how much fuel your boat burns at whatever cruise speed you want, and do the math before you head out. Doing buddy boat trips are fun and ensure that someone is around in case of a problem. Of course weather plays a huge factor in my decision making on a day by day basis, and if it is marginal, I don't go.

People look at me like I am crazy when I tell them that I fish our close rigs (Petronious, Marlin, Beer Can, and Ram Powell) in my 24 Cape Horn with a single 350 Yammi. Am I bulletproof? Nope, but I make every effort to keep my boat and gear in tip top shape... 

Thoughts...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been 40 miles offshore (120 miles round trip) in my 1979 24 hydrasport with a 01 Yamaha 225 ox66 and will do it again and plan on it after snapper season just have to pick your days and your crew especially when you and your crew are in your early 20's but will say I am very comfortable and confident in my fishing and boating abilities and have been fishing offshore running the boat by myself sense my early teens


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 22' DC with a single 175hp that runs like a dream. I will have no problem running 20+ miles out this summer. With a little common sense and the proper safety equipment and gear, I have no fear of doing so. Not gonna go out as far as you, but my father in law thinks going out more than 5 miles in that boat is crazy.

Two engines is still a good insurance policy, but not worth the expense to me.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 22' Century with a single Yamaha 225 and I have done the spur on Multiple occasions. I always get weird looks from the big boats when I'm out there but I don't mind. I haven't been to the rigs yet only because I launch out of Destin. Here's the way I look at it, there isn't really a difference between 20 miles or 65 miles. Either way, you aren't swimming back. You have to be smart about it. If the weather is sketchy or you don't have a warm fuzzy feeling don't go. No fish are worth dying for. Also, if the weather gets sketchy it is time to pack it up and run in. I tell the wife where I'm going (Nipple, Squiggles, Spur, etc), and if you don't hear from me by XX o'clock call the Coast Guard. If I'm running a little behind schedule I will call her (before XX oclock) and let her know where I am and what time to expect me back. Obviously this only works if I'm 15-ish miles out). Just remember, there is a thin line between fun and stupid.


John


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great thread! I have every intention on running my 21 ft Cape Horn with a single f225 yamaha to the rigs this year. I fish the edge on a regular basis. I have no problem running that far. As said above you have to pick your days,be smart and pay attention to your surroundings. Don't wait to head home until it get s to bad. KNOW YOUR RIG AND GEAR!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with you 100%.

Kevin


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Capt.Mickey if you or anyone else have a float plan from the past or just a sample plan you could post that would be awesome. Just trying to see other folks float plans. When I go I just tell my wife that we will be in a general area. Thanks for any input!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I take my 20 foot simmons out 35 miles with a 60 e tec


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> I take my 20 foot simmons out 35 miles with a 60 e tec


My hat is off to you. As long as you have confidence in your abilities and your equipment.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Hey Capt.Mickey if you or anyone else have a float plan from the past or just a sample plan you could post that would be awesome. Just trying to see other folks float plans. When I go I just tell my wife that we will be in a general area. Thanks for any input![
> 
> Your name
> Boat name
> ...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

There was one posted in the bluewater q&a forum awhile back that was much more comprehensive


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys at least invest in an epirb and register it right away. Good thing to have a back up VHF also.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

there are many versions of float plans out there.
One for consideration here: http://www.usps.org/o_stuff/fp_form.html

be safe & enjoy.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Marmidor I told u im ready to head to the rigs.hopefully in the next few weeks ut trying to see if any wahoo or mahi might show up first.just gives u tgat much more to fish for


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Before repowering my Wellcraft,it had a 470 Mercruiser(3.7L 4 cylinder)that would get around 7mpg. I normally fished the nipple,131 hole and elbow without a problem. Steve Kysor was my inspiration for small boat marlin fishing. :notworthy: Its also been to the canyons off the Maryland/Carolina coast for giant bluefin tuna,Striped Bass fished in December when it snowed on us off the NY bight,sailfished down in the keys and will eventually make the crossing to the Bahamas before the end of my days. Planning,maintenance,the right gear and confidence go a long way when offshore fishing but things can go wrong. Heck I got towed back from yellow gravel some years ago. One thing about smaller vessels over larger ones is that they have flotation foam so they kind of ya know,float when capsized or whatever. Rig fishing,get an epirb or at least some kind of PLB.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

EPRIB, Float Plan and I have a SPOT, you can communicate with it (rudimentary but possible).

Most boats have one fuel tank therefore a fuel problem is going to take both out, electrical is separated but not by much. Modern engines are quite dependable if maintained. 

Be smart pick your days, know your equipment. Don't become complacent. All that said I have 2 engines on my boat, mostly because it is too big to run well with just one.

I have seen some boats out at the Edge, Nipple and Rigs that I would not go that far in, on the other hand you don't hear of many issues with folks out there either.

Again, redundant systems, for fuel one third out, one third back and one third in reserve is the "old school" rule of thumb. Also, if you are hauling extra gas, be very, very careful with it, diesel is not nearly as dangerous but you still have to be careful. Strapping a bunch of five gallons plastic jugs on the deck or using drums with gasoline is just not very smart in my opinion. If you are needing or wanting more fuel invest in a bladder. I know many have done these long trips with gas in drums or jugs but you are tempting fate.

Have fun, be safe


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I have been called in sane for taking my 19ft bay center console beyond 25 miles on numerous occasions. Furthest has been 35 miles.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

capthoop said:


> Guys at least invest in an epirb and register it right away. Good thing to have a back up VHF also.


Just know that all that stuff will do is reduce the time it takes to find your body.
Maybe.
Or get you home sooner alive.
But, they will not prevent the reasons why you might need them in the first place.
Proper trip preparation is paramount.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been to the nipple and elbow many times on a 26' Shamrock inboard.

I've gone to the floaters, but each time with a buddy boat or two. I also had borrowed a 4 man near shore raft.

Jim


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree. Know your comfort level, capabilities, and your boat. I have noticed the general view on here about the "necessities" to be capable just to go to the edge. Ive taken my 18ft cc with a 2011 Suzuki 90 out to the edge with no problems. I have all the safety gear and make sure my bilge pumps are working. I actually feel safer in my 18ft over the 22ft cuddy only because the motor is newer and more reliable. You definitely dont need a 36ft yellowfin with trip 300s to get out there (even though it'd be nice). Bottom line is know your limits. To the original topic. Twins are nice for backup in case something goes wrong but not a must.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*single engine*

i have a 175 on my seapro and run out of perdido. I have run as far as the trysler grounds but have not tried the edge yet. I think i am going to try the edge this year, on a good day, early morning and head back before the afternoon thunder bumpers. I would like twins but not in the budget. A funny story. last year i was 15 miles offshore, from a distance i could see something coming from the south but it didnt look like a boat..Finally it came up on me and it was a bass boat, maybe 17 ft., that was an older model. There were two guys and they hollered and said which way is orange beach. I asked him did he have a GPS? No,,,then i told him the heading to take with his compass. He said he didnt have a compass either. I asked him how he got out here and he said he followed a big boat and fished around him. I pointed in the direction of orange beach and wished him luck,,,,,i am still amazed at that one but figure if he can go that far in a bassboat then i should at least try the edge...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> There was one posted in the bluewater q&a forum awhile back that was much more comprehensive


Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Been out 40 miles plus off Chandelier down in LA in my 23' proline with a single 150. Kind of thought I was nuts until I had a guy pull up to a rig with an 16' camo John boat. I think it was a 25 mercury tiller steer outboard. The guy was by himself, and had maybe 6 five gallon gas cans strapped down. Yep he was smoking... Blew my freaking mind!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Haha and to think I was nervous to make any kind of runs at first. I was out in my 21' Cape Horn and saw a guy in a little bay boat forging through the pass and I was coming back in. It was pretty rough for my boat and he was pounding all the way to the deck cap. To each his own. The farthest I have been in my boat is to the liberty ship out of Destin pass, plan on going farther but I have only made a few runs in mine and I am building confidence in the boat.


----------



## Jason Newby (Mar 26, 2013)

Very good info guys. I just bought a 23 ft sport proline. It has a single 200. I still will not go off shore yet did not think it was big enough. Still have to much to learn. I can not believe how different this boat is from my 17 ft bass boat. I will not even put it in the bay.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw a 18 foot 6 inch Pro Line at Ram Powell a few years back. I know that is what it was because he came up on the radio and told us when he heard me talking to a friend of mine on the radio speculating as to what size it was. It was about 11 at night also. He made it home safe for sure as I saw him hit the pass about the same time as us. Two souls on board. Bare bones, not even a bimini top.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason Newby said:


> Very good info guys. I just bought a 23 ft sport proline. It has a single 200. I still will not go off shore yet did not think it was big enough. Still have to much to learn. I can not believe how different this boat is from my 17 ft bass boat. I will not even put it in the bay.


For real? Man you got to run that rig out and find some fish!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> I saw a 18 foot 6 inch Pro Line at Ram Powell a few years back. I know that is what it was because he came up on the radio and told us when he heard me talking to a friend of mine on the radio speculating as to what size it was. It was about 11 at night also. He made it home safe for sure as I saw him hit the pass about the same time as us. Two souls on board. Bare bones, not even a bimini top.


Whoa!!


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I had a jon boat with about a 25hp tiller go by me when I was bottom fishing. I was about 15 miles out, those 2 boys had a boat full of gas cans and were still going south.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Marmidor...hit me up when you are going to the rigs. I have always wanted to go out there but never had enough boat. Now I do and would be glad to buddy up for a trip. I have a crew ready to go.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



Jason Newby said:


> Very good info guys. I just bought a 23 ft sport proline. It has a single 200. I still will not go off shore yet did not think it was big enough. Still have to much to learn. I can not believe how different this boat is from my 17 ft bass boat. I will not even put it in the bay.


Jason, 
sounds like you got the same setup as me, except the engine. That boat is safe, well built and capable. Just don't go past your comfort level. I've had my 23 sport a long way out, and had it get nasty quick but I usually felt 'safe' in that boat.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We fish 60 mile all the time in a 21 Seacraft with a 225 four stroke. We do have all safety gear, know our boat inside out, and always leave a float plan with someone that is familiar with the where we fish. Our sat phone has been the best investment by far, just the piece of mind it gives the family to be able to check in from time to time is well worth the investment alone.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I will say this. Only boat I've ever seen go down was a 32' inboard twin diesel sportfish, at Ram Powell. Only boat I've seen struck by lightning and disabled offshore was a 31' inboard twin diesel sportfish, in the vicinity of 225. Those are both bigger than any boat I've owned. With that said, I've also been offshore when it kicked up and a blown motor or stroke of bad luck would have been a very bad deal. But I believe truly that prep and experience trump most thinks. Of course, I've seen a lot of boats and people way too far offshore that had no business there. It has not so much to do with boat size in my humble opinion as to the fact they didn't even realize the situation they were really in. And with that said I will probably sink and never be heard from again after next trip.


----------



## Jason Newby (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been hanging out in the bay past couple of weekends. I thought it was very choppy this Saturday. I think the mass is only a couple of miles out maybe i will try this weekend if weather is ok.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Common sense and experience are the key...


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Common sense and experience are the key...


and an epirb.....it saves lives and worth ever ounce you pay for it...trust me......experience....


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Common sense and experience are the key...


I agree completely. That experience piece is two parted. I bought my 22' Century and ran it out to the Nipple the next morning in NOAA forcasted 2-3' seas. It was more like 2-4 and steep. It was horrible and I wont do that again. I thought that I would be fine because I used to run that distance in a 17' Sportcraft out of Port Canaveral. My previous experience with a previous boat gave me the confidence in my ability's. What I didn't have was experience in my new ride and how it would handle big seas. 200+ hours later in that boat and I'm still learning.


John


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been in the gulf with twins and been stranded as well. Ethanol seperated garbage sucked up into both motors and killed them right there. 

I have been all over the gulf when I had my little single motor WA. But I knew I could always get home with my SPOT and VHF and Tow Boat. Might take a while to get home if something happened. But I always could get home. It's usually not a motor problem that kills you out there. If your motor goes caput, your still floating and alive unless it's crazy rough. Then loosing power can be a big issue. Just always have a way to get home via, an EPIRB, SPOT, VHF. All three at the same time will be the safest route to make sure you come home to those that care about you.

Just use common sense, always inspect your boat and thru hull points and all the hoses. I almost sunk in the bay because a hose came off my raw water washdown pump and it was pumping my boat full of water as I ran through the bay. Luckily it was in the bay and I could beach it and find the problem when I had water come rushing by my feet that day.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> always inspect your boat and thru hull points and all the hoses. I almost sunk in the bay because a hose came off my raw water washdown pump and it was pumping my boat full of water as I ran through the bay. Luckily it was in the bay and I could beach it and find the problem when I had water come rushing by my feet that day.


That reminded me that I also carry some Stay Afloat in my electronics box. You never know when you might blow a hose.


John


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> I saw a 18 foot 6 inch Pro Line at Ram Powell a few years back. I know that is what it was because he came up on the radio and told us when he heard me talking to a friend of mine on the radio speculating as to what size it was. It was about 11 at night also. He made it home safe for sure as I saw him hit the pass about the same time as us. Two souls on board. Bare bones, not even a bimini top.


 that sounds like me and a buddy of mine... but he has a T top... and he has corrected many boats on the radio about the length... it is a 18 McKee ice blue 150 yamaha four stroke .. He was a deckhand for many years in OB.. we have killed some good tuna, wahoo and mahi on that boat... we are shooting for a sword this year ( we never stop tuna fishing when were out there long enough to soak a sword bait. )


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a buddy that thinks I am crazy for going out 35 miles on a single engine, but he thinks nothing of going up in the air in a single engine airplane. 
I can anchor my boat and call for help. :whistling:
Sea-r-cy


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Me and the father in law went about 25 miles out of Destin a few years ago, fished a while, engine overheated and died. It was very nice to have seatow, they came out and hauled us back in, we just fished while we waited. I think you get 4 free tows per year with a membership.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll can have all that single engine far offshore you want. NOT ME. ALL engines will fail! Where do you want to be when yours does. 15 miles offshore, 70? Been there done that waiting on a tow as the seas BUILD and BUILD!. Keep in mind that the Gulf of Mexico has no stop button while you sit there waiting on a tow. The seas can go from glass calm to 6 to 8 foot within 20 min. I have seen it too many times. Be careful out there guys. Your vhf only goes so far.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Be careful out there guys. Your vhf only goes so far.


This is what I think a lot of people do not realize. The new boaters often times think that a VHF is all they need. A lot of people think that their VHF is a good source for reliable communications. On a weekend with a lot of boats out there, there is usually someone that can relay your message if needed. But don't count on it. On average a 6' VHF antenna on an average boat is only going to reach about 25 miles max in ideal conditions. The CG has a very tall antenna in Mobile and can reach out and touch a ways out there. But their reach is not infinite either.

But if you regularly go out in the gulf, I would not be going out there with anything less than a VHF, SPOT, and an EPIRB no matter how many engines you have. All three forms of communications make sure the at I can bet back safely.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Being that I work offshore, I've seen the weather change like that from time to time. The difference is we knew it was going to change. All you have to do is pre plan your trip well.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

What is the more reliable engine...I'm looking at 90's motors but Johnson 90 hp, mercury 150hp, Yamaha 150 hp. 2 stroke or 4 stroke? Just giving examples but which motors have people had success with..? I'm with you guys ill be taking my 17-19 foot center console with one of those types of motors offshore to the edge with the proper safety when I get comfortable with a new boat (that I have yet to find) but when I do ill be taking her offshore. Just want y'all's opinion on a reliable motor! Thanks guys


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got a 115 Johnson that is a 90s motor been treated well, always had proper maintaince done on it and it still operates well.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I've heard bad things about mercurys mainly the optimax


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

You can watch all the weather forecast you want to. You don't always know when a summer squall with 70 mph winds is going to develop. Period!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> You can watch all the weather forecast you want to. You don't always know when a summer squall with 70 mph winds is going to develop. Period!


That is a fact!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

What are you using the weather channel, on commercial oil field boats, the type I work on its never just unexpectedly changed on us, we use commercial satelight equipment and resources+ satelight reports that you have to pay for. I've worked out there for years and never had weather change on us that we didn't know about hours before hand. Most of the time we can tell 12-24 hours ahead to judge if we need to run or stay anchored out.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people on an 18 foot CC don't have all that equipment they can check on hourly.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

nope .. but you never leave home with a moving front.. unless it is a stalling high... been on many trips on the little 18.. and with the new serious weather overlay it is pretty affordable..and anyone can buy a subscrition wo a weather service like wilkens..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Right but if you have internet you can access at home you can access the same websites we use to satelight track the weather, there is an iPad app One of our captains uses on the vessel. Like I said before we ever leave the dock we moniter the weather and determine when to leave, same in a small boat. Now I have been out and went from calm to 40mph winds+rain and 6-8 ft seas all in about an hour, but we knew about 8 hours ahead of time, but could not leave due to anchors and the job, I've ridden out 20ft waves as well. Not a lot of fun


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks bill money, was just trying to put out there about better sources for weather reports ect, better planning on your trip


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the XM weather on my new Garmin system. Works fantastic. I also have 2 engines and 36 feet of vessel under me.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

My original question remains. Where do you want to be WHEN your SINGLE engine fails. 15 miles or 60 to 70? I only mention the weather aspect to make people aware how fast it can change. Even if it does not change fast you might be floating around 70 miles out there for days. Then it does not matter if the weather WAS going to be good during your PLANNED trip. Now with your single engine your trip might turn into days!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

True, I only operate single engine, but we don't generally go past 20-25 miles out. Sounds like a nice set up that you have. I personally wouldn't go out 60-70+ miles anyways unless I was in a 30+ ft boat, and when going that far a twin set up is a good insurance policy.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Let me ask you have you ever watched videos on Somali pirates. They go out 50-60+ miles out on those long skinny boats with like 25hp motors and go Rob other ships and take over ships.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> My original question remains. Where do you want to be WHEN your SINGLE engine fails. 15 miles or 60 to 70? I only mention the weather aspect to make people aware how fast it can change. Even if it does not change fast you might be floating around 70 miles out there for days. Then it does not matter if the weather WAS going to be good during your PLANNED trip. Now with your single engine your trip might turn into days!


Scott, with all due respect, if you are implying that you are bullet proof in the Topaz, I would have to disagree. I don't think anybody in any boat wants to be stranded offshore. It can happen to anybody. I have seen big boats totally disabled from a log strike, and more than one has sunk because of problems with through hulls. As for being stranded for days, if you have an epirb, spot, sat phone, etc., it will be hours, not days. If you don't have the proper safety gear aboard, don't go! I posted this thread to get small boat guys to talk about this stuff and open some eyes to potential issues. I have been fishing a single engine boat for over 30 years, and, by the grace of God, have done fine. I certainly respect your opinion, and really like your boat.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh gosh bulletproof by no means! Threads like these get less experienced boaters thinking that "hey they do it, so can I" I just don't want anything bad to happen to our fishing community. I want EVERYONE on this forum to go out and be sucessful fishing! What i want more is for ALL of them to return home as well. Things can happen FAST out there. A situation can go from bad to worse in a matter of seconds. We always carry an eperb and 6 man raft when going offshore. I know all engines will fail, i have come home on one engine MANY times. I was just glad the other one kept running!! Heck many years ago (while cobia fishing) I had an engine go down. No problem we will just limp home on one. Well when the second engine died i was like oh doo doo! I had to take parts off of one engine to get the other back running!!! I was just glad it was not too rough to do so.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

we do plan heavily before making a LOOONNNGGG run... carry epib and spot... along with glow sticks on us at night incase you go swimming unintentionally ( this sucks by the way) and file a very detailed float plan... so at least they will have an idea of where to start looking.... and i have the advantage of calling ahead to the rigs in areas i am going to tell them to keep the VHF turned up... ( i used to work the eastern gulf so i still have friends over there)...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> Oh gosh bulletproof by no means! Threads like these get less experienced boaters thinking that "hey they do it, so can I" I just don't want anything bad to happen to our fishing community. I want EVERYONE on this forum to go out and be sucessful fishing! What i want more is for ALL of them to return home as well. Things can happen FAST out there. A situation can go from bad to worse in a matter of seconds. We always carry an eperb and 6 man raft when going offshore. I know all engines will fail, i have come home on one engine MANY times. I was just glad the other one kept running!! Heck many years ago (while cobia fishing) I had an engine go down. No problem we will just limp home on one. Well when the second engine died i was like oh doo doo! I had to take parts off of one engine to get the other back running!!! I was just glad it was not too rough to do so.


I didn't think that was what you meant, and apologize. You make very valid points, and I hope everyone takes heed. I would rather discuss problems before they happen so that people will take the time to consider the what ifs.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes the excitement of a fishing trip makes people overlook safety. We have had a few boats capsize lately. Ya'll be careful out there no matter what boat you run.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's one to look at. I will bet that most people that travel offshore large or small only have the get me by inshore type life vest. I to did not know the difference until i was replace the ones we had and research the different types before I made my purchase. We now have the true commercial offshore vest with the led strobes.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I have a buddy that thinks I am crazy for going out 35 miles on a single engine, but he thinks nothing of going up in the air in a single engine airplane.
> I can anchor my boat and call for help. :whistling:
> Sea-r-cy


Damn Sea-r-cy I have never thought of it like that. Damn fine point.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

BILL MONEY said:


> that sounds like me and a buddy of mine... but he has a T top... and he has corrected many boats on the radio about the length... it is a 18 McKee ice blue 150 yamaha four stroke .. He was a deckhand for many years in OB.. we have killed some good tuna, wahoo and mahi on that boat... we are shooting for a sword this year ( we never stop tuna fishing when were out there long enough to soak a sword bait. )


You care to give up your buddy's name? I spent a lot of time deck handing in OB also!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Never fun with a capsized boat, around febuary 2012 we recovered an epirb about 2-3 miles south of fouchon Louisiana, a recreational type fishing boat had been run over by a crew boat, 8 people were on the boat, luckily non of them we hurt. They were recovered by the boat that ran them over, epirb was released, we recovered and returned to coast guard.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Mark Mead ... He just bought Jo Nash's house down the street from me so he is a good friend and once again a neighbor...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Single engine boats are owned by most of us because twins are cost prohibited and most of us own boats that are too small to have more than one engine. 

Most Outboards, as well as inboards that are properly maintained are very reliable. Being mechanical with moving parts, engines will fail eventually. "Preventative" maintenance is one thing, but "Predictive" maintenance, is done by most serious offshore fishermen. 
When a certain number of hours, or the warranty is about to expire, they re-power the boats. This is a luxury most of us cannot afford. 

Other than the safety equipment mentioned, I prefer the Buddy system for heading way offshore. Go out with another boat if you can, and stay in site of the other boat. In the Summer months, unless there is a huge high pressure siting on top of us, go early and get back in the pass by noon.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Single engine boats are owned by most of us because twins are cost prohibited and most of us own boats that are too small to have more than one engine.
> 
> Most Outboards, as well as inboards that are properly maintained are very reliable. Being mechanical with moving parts, engines will fail eventually. "Preventative" maintenance is one thing, but "Predictive" maintenance, is done by most serious offshore fishermen.
> When a certain number of hours, or the warranty is about to expire, they re-power the boats. This is a luxury most of us cannot afford.
> ...


Those are valid points. most people cant buy all the next greatest safety devices that some own. its a matter of trying to get some offshore fishing but being as safe as well. A average worker can barely afford the cash just for gas and bait. I know what my safe limits are and wont push them either. its hard for the working guy to get out very much so all these gadgets are just something we cant afford.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

as a teenager I had a 14' Boston Whaler tiller boat with a 35 Evinrude on it, would regularly run it 20-25 miles out rig fishing off Dauphin Island, by far not the brightest thing ive done, but for such a little boat, it handled water better than alot of 18'ers. I have been caught in some water that would make most say a prayer in that little boat, but she took rough water well.

now that ive grown older and Im now running a 225 Aquasport with a singlw 200, I have no trouble running 60 miles out to fish. I do make it a point to prepare for the worst and carry enought tools and spare parts to practically rebuild a motor. Im looking into a epirb, pretty confident with sat phone and VHF but you can never have too much.

A sea anchor is also good to have on board incase of a loss of power in deep water and high seas.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Great answer in my opinion. Did you know with an epirb it releases a signal picked up by satelight. There are 3 emergency satelights that pick up this signal. If you are outside of one of those three satellights it takes about 3. Hours before the next satelight will pick up the signal and alert the coast guard. Generally vhf is your best chance at quick rescue. Vhf generally has a 10 mile range. There will almost always be another boat, within 10 miles, other fishing vessels, shrimp vessels, cargo, tanker vessels, tugs, dive boats, crew boats. There will usually always be another boat of some sort near by


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

*Old school*

I think it is a fantastic idea to have as much safety gear as possible on the boat. No question about it. However, we must not forget that 30 years ago the old timers would run way offshore in practically a dinghy, fish all day, and run in...alone...no safety gear at all...only using the experience he gained from time on the water and "horse sense." At the end of the day...be safe and fish hard.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

When I fished offshore Mayport in the early 70's, the only twins were the charter boats and not all of them had twins. Recalling the "stuck" boats I've heard about over the years, fuel problems (usually clogs) seem to have been the major causes of power failure. I'd want to ensure I've put enough hours on my engine/motor to have confidence in it and have a fuel system that is clean from tank to engine. If I planned on spending any time with the engine shut down, I'd have a spare/isolated backup battery. I have 2 batteries in the single engine I hope to get offshore in this year, but am going to carry on a "booster" I picked up a while back "just in case". A good engine and clean fuel supply aren't much good if you can't turn the starter over. I also am impressed with the newer VHF's with internal GPS and "panic" button. As I understand, you "push the button" and the VHF will continue to send a preloaded message with your coordinates until someone responds. These are available for less than $200 and I'd say that is money well spent and can even get you home if your other nav systems fail.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SHO-NUFF said:


> In the Summer months, unless there is a huge high pressure siting on top of us, go early and get back in the pass by noon.


This is a big one, particularly for those unfamiliar with what can happen along the Gulf coast in the afternoon. Lots of summer training flights out of Whiting get canx'd in the afternoon due to the fast moving and building "Thunder Bumpers". These rascals go from zero at 10 am to 40,000' and higher in the afternoon and if they move so they are just a little bit offshore in the afternoon, they can ruin your trip home. You do not want to get caught in one, been there done that and don't want to do it again. Whatever it looked like when you set out, keep and eye on the horizon.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

LITECATCH said:


> My original question remains. Where do you want to be WHEN your SINGLE engine fails. 15 miles or 60 to 70? I only mention the weather aspect to make people aware how fast it can change. Even if it does not change fast you might be floating around 70 miles out there for days. Then it does not matter if the weather WAS going to be good during your PLANNED trip. Now with your single engine your trip might turn into days!


My only answer to this is "at the dock." The guy I bought my boat from would take it out to the rigs (single engine Cape Horn)...by himself. I, on the other hand, stay 15 miles or closer and pick my days.



NOsaints said:


> What is the more reliable engine...I'm looking at 90's motors but Johnson 90 hp, mercury 150hp, Yamaha 150 hp. 2 stroke or 4 stroke? Just giving examples but which motors have people had success with..? I'm with you guys ill be taking my 17-19 foot center console with one of those types of motors offshore to the edge with the proper safety when I get comfortable with a new boat (that I have yet to find) but when I do ill be taking her offshore. Just want y'all's opinion on a reliable motor! Thanks guys


The problem with outboards is that you never know and they can fail at any time. Outboards are used under a lot of stress: salt water, high rpms, etc. There's so much other stuff that can go wrong, too: hull fittings breaking, bilge pump failing, plugs popping out (this has actually happened to me). A sinking boat or kayak isn't much fun; I learned this the hard way.

Best bet (I said this in the other thread, too) is to have a reliable marine mechanic do a full test on the motor. It's all about peace of mind, just my humble opinion. Hope that your search for a boat ends up as well as mine did.

Remember, too, that the Edge is a loooooooong way. I would start in the Bay and the Pass and near shore (there's a lot of stuff pretty close), then work your way out as you learn your boat and motor and become confident in your abilities. Like LiteCatch said, the weather can change in a matter of minutes.

And Geaux Saints.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I run a single screw 22ft cc guess about 30-40 is as far as I have been, mostly 15-20 miles out but a 30 mile ride back to orange beach. I have been caught in a sudden storm, have some fuel line issues with ethonal (never use it again) we limped back around idle. If you play in the gulf long enough you will have mechanical and weather problems arise. It is being able to deal with that situation that will determine the outcome irregardless of your vessel (some have much larger degree of play before the issue is forced ie one vs two engines). 

For anyone that runs more than 3-6 miles of the beach you NEED an epirb. I went to the store and bought one as soon as I finished the book Not Without Hope. You read about him losing his three friends as they floated for 40+ hours. They would have all been alive if the coast guard has a remote clue of where they might be the search grid was massive


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

NOsaints said:


> What is the more reliable engine...I'm looking at 90's motors but Johnson 90 hp, mercury 150hp, Yamaha 150 hp. 2 stroke or 4 stroke? Just giving examples but which motors have people had success with..? I'm with you guys ill be taking my 17-19 foot center console with one of those types of motors offshore to the edge with the proper safety when I get comfortable with a new boat (that I have yet to find) but when I do ill be taking her offshore. Just want y'all's opinion on a reliable motor! Thanks guys


 
I am fortunate to have an "old school" mechanic near me that folks have been relying on for years. He repowers Mercs for an "outboard recycler" nearby (installs new power heads). He works on everything and for saltwater, he prefers Mercury primarily for the internal corrosion treatment. He has shown me some other brands he has disassembled. Talking with him, and seeing his "graveyard", Mercs look good but, most any brand should be fine if you get a "good one". I've had to get parts for my Mercruiser rebuild (an old one) and the only recommendation I'd have is if you are going with something 10 years old, try to find one from a freshwater boat and like mentioned before, get it thoroughly checked out and after you have it on the boat, put a bunch of hours on it before getting too far from land. Having Sea Tow is probably a good backup too. Considering the cost of fuel, etc., saving a few bucks on the motor can end up costing you in the long run.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I havent read the whole thread but most of us that fish rec wise are running single engine boats. I said this on another forum where this was brought up but now a days you dont see alot of old POS boats out in the gulf. Due to the financing guru's, everyone can now afford that 19-24 boat with 4strokes for a $200/mo payment @ 45 years...lol

We are a single engine boat and have been to the 40 mile mark.


----------



## jwabnitz (Mar 25, 2013)

i run a 22ft 1987 hydra sports center console out of pensacola. go 15-20 at most. got a 1998 johns 200hp ocean runner. broken down about 10 times but the furthest out is about 10 miles.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

JDM said:


> i have a 175 on my seapro and run out of perdido. I have run as far as the trysler grounds but have not tried the edge yet. I think i am going to try the edge this year, on a good day, early morning and head back before the afternoon thunder bumpers. I would like twins but not in the budget. A funny story. last year i was 15 miles offshore, from a distance i could see something coming from the south but it didnt look like a boat..Finally it came up on me and it was a bass boat, maybe 17 ft., that was an older model. There were two guys and they hollered and said which way is orange beach. I asked him did he have a GPS? No,,,then i told him the heading to take with his compass. He said he didnt have a compass either. I asked him how he got out here and he said he followed a big boat and fished around him. I pointed in the direction of orange beach and wished him luck,,,,,i am still amazed at that one but figure if he can go that far in a bassboat then i should at least try the edge...


I was out 20 miles last snapper season. This thread brings back memories of last year. It was a beautiful less than 1 foot seas. From the south, many miles out you could see something coming. 15 or 20 minutes later, here comes this little aluminum boat. Not even 17 foot. Maybe 15 foot with what was probably a 25 or 35 horse power motor that was probably 40 years old or older. I told my buddies..... What in the hell...... The guy, by himself may I add, came by us maybe 50 foot out from us and waived like he knew us, never checking up, just kept on cruising toward land with I'm sure a limit of red snapper. Most crazy and amazing things I have seen on the water. 
I said again, what the hell......
I'm sure he made it on in with his snappers. 
Amazing what people will do to catch a fish. The guy was probably starting to run out of beer, so it was time to start heading in. He had about a 2 foot pony tail flapping in the wind. 
Need I say more.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Manual steered motor I forgot to add. One hand on the motor and one hand to hold his beer


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished my little 21ft wac 25-30 miles out on a single 175 merc for years and never had any problems. Kept it maintained, had good electronics and had a very good streak of luck! Next time I go it could all change. Just fish safe fella's!!


----------

